# Just got off the phone with Masterbuilt



## beernuts (Feb 7, 2013)

I am trying to find out where my replacement controller and remote are.  It was ordered about three weeks ago and I was told it would be there within two weeks.  It's not here so I made a call.  What I found out was that MB has put a hold on shipping any controllers out until they can be reworked.  Apparently they are still battling an issue that we are familiar with concerning heat output.  They will not ship anything until the controllers they have been tested and are working to specification.  I was also told that any current backorders for controllers will be shipped in the next 10 days to two weeks. 

I thought you would all like to know....


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm beginning to wonder if they are importing their controllers or parts for the controllers.  This just doesn't match up with what I know about the MB history....

Bill


----------



## smokingrk (Feb 8, 2013)

Beernuts said:


> I am trying to find out where my replacement controller and remote are.  It was ordered about three weeks ago and I was told it would be there within two weeks.  It's not here so I made a call.  What I found out was that MB has put a hold on shipping any controllers out until they can be reworked.  Apparently they are still battling an issue that we are familiar with concerning heat output.  They will not ship anything until the controllers they have been tested and are working to specification.  I was also told that any current backorders for controllers will be shipped in the next 10 days to two weeks.
> 
> I thought you would all like to know....


Appreciate it  - there are a few of us waiting for replacement controllers and we are all being told about the same story. Last I spoke with MB they told me that my replacement body kit and controller were waiting on a "Quality Inspection", then after approval they would ship. This was last week and when I asked what the estimated time to complete the inspection and ship date I received the standard answer of "don't know". I'm now going on waiting 5th week for controller , 3rd week on body kit.  All we can do is wait and hope for soon...or buy another smoker as a backup, wife was not too keen on that idea but still working it towards a pellet smoker 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







PGSmoker64 said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if they are importing their controllers or parts for the controllers.  This just doesn't match up with what I know about the MB history....
> 
> Bill


Not sure where they would be getting their parts, but the entire assembly says made in china - which does not necessarily mean they get all the parts from there. My guess would be probably Yes based on the cost of the units. Does not always mean bad quality though...maybe just a bump on the 1st round of 2nd GEN, kind of like first model year of 1960 -1970s cars.


----------



## beernuts (Feb 21, 2013)

Well here is the followup to my issue with Masterbuilt and my controller/remote replacement.  I spoke with them yesterday (2/20/13) and asked when the components would be coming.  The new date for shipping is................. 10 days to two weeks.  The same as two weeks ago.  This time the reason is that the instructions for replacement were to arrive with the replaced controllers (that are still in testing.....) didn't come and they are waiting for those so they items can ship together.  I have the feeling that there are more problems with the controllers than MB cares to admit and the damage control PR spin is in place.  I just want to know whats actually the problem.  If it's the cheap Chinese controllers than say so.  This waiting for a month plus for a simple item is getting old.  Very old.......

I'm glad I have a GMG DB pellet smoker to fall back on.


----------



## scootermagoo (Feb 21, 2013)

So sad.  It's sad how manufacturers have been using more and more Chinese supplied components to save a buck on their bottom line.  It looks good on paper at the time, though.  Quality control measure simply do not exist in China and, generally speaking, produce nothing but garbage.  But what is the *real* cost?  Well, it just cost Masterbuilt a sale because there is no way in hell that I will ever buy a unit from them........ever.  Sounds like customer service in in a tail spin telling customers outright lies covering up the botched dealings of the manufacturing engineers.  Sad, but more and more common everywhere.  Product pricing continue to rise, quality keeps going down along with degraded customer service.  So typical.  All driven by greed.  Making a buck drives every decision.....screw the customer.

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 21, 2013)

All of the MB electric smokers are made completely in China..

I have had plenty of conversations with them..the home office is in Columbus Ga.

I asked if I could stop by and pick up a scratch and dent unit on the way to Fl from Ga a couple years ago..

They told me that they dont stock any of them..they are shipped to the big box warehouses from China and they only have returned units..

They said I could stop by and buy one of them if I wanted to.

When the one I have is no longer repairable I will prolly buy a Cook Shack unit..or build ply wood or block smokehouse..

Since buying the WSM I only use it for bacon and sausage..

The WSM is a superior unit..

  Craig


----------



## chiefwej (Feb 21, 2013)

It's ridiculous to say everything made in China is junk. That's where your iPhone, your computer and flat screen TV were all made.  Quality is less a function of the country of origin than the quality control standards of the company.  I haven't heard many horror stories about the quality of Apple products that are all made in China. 

MB products are made to be low cost and that means compromises are made.  If they held to the quality control standards of Apple products, there would be a finance plan for an MES.   Hopefully they will get their QC issues resolved soon and things will go back to normal.


----------



## scootermagoo (Feb 21, 2013)

It's not a ridiculous statement and I don't own an iPhone.  Stop kidding yourself about the garbage that is coming out of China.  They ruthlessly rip off design patents, steal designs, and the cheapen the product with inferior components and then sell them.


----------



## beernuts (Feb 22, 2013)

They build to the design they are given.  Bad design=bad product.  If the manufacturer has his act together they have an on site rep to verify the components and build quality.  My company deals everyday with China and if we send bad designs they build bad product.  That's how it works.


----------



## jirodriguez (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes... bad design does equal bad product... but if you have paid any attention to the news over the last 2-5 years you also know that they have a huge issue with quality controll from small chinese sub-vendors that supply the parts to the large assembly vendors.

Anybody remember the stories about the baby formula that was being bulked out with non-edible crap that ended up killing a bunch of kids.... or the lead paint scare two Christmases ago on a ton of different toys, the pork buns that they used sawdust and cardboard in the filling to bulk it out, ect, ect.

All the large companies do supply good designs (for the most part), but then they just leave it up the the big assemblers to sub out the pieces and parts, and that is where a lot of the break down occurs. The same thing can happen in the U.S., but usually doesn't because we have much stricter rules and regs, regarding quality.


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 22, 2013)

Growing up in a frugal family, we had our RCA color tv for 15 years, our Ford pickup for 13 years, our Philco fridge for about 20 years, and I still have a working landline phone that was made in the 1930's. All these were made in America, and all those things (except maybe the phone) came with good warranties. Many of those things (if not junked for new models) would probably still be working today. The things I buy today (almost all made in China) break immediately after the warranty expires, if they even come with a warranty.

Do you think your iphone will still be working 20 years from now?


----------



## old sarge (Feb 22, 2013)

So, after reading this series, who do you blame?

 The Chinese who made the item, probably based upon spec's provided by a US Company?

The US Company who contracted to have the item manufactured at the lowest possible cost, guaranteed to last 90 days?

Or the US customer who clamors for inexpensive and cheap goods and rails at high prices for goods made in the USA, and in spite of problems, continues to purchase an item with a lousy track record??  

Not listed in any particular order.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 22, 2013)

Albe22rta said:


> This just doesn't match up with what I know about the MB history...


[h1]404 Not Found[/h1]


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 23, 2013)

05.jpg



__ DanMcG
__ Feb 23, 2013





   That's what the link is.


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 23, 2013)

Personally, I believe Masterbuilt rushed this unit to market, without adequate testing.

I will not leave my own 2nd Gen Mes 40 unattended, and the only reason I keep it around is for testing my gadgets

Is Masterbuilt going to wait until a customer's house burns down, before they recall this unit?

At what point is a manufacturer responsible to notify it's customers of a faulty product?

At what point does the Government step in and force a recall?

Or, is Masterbuilt just waiting for the 90 Day Warranty to end, and refuse to fix the problem?

SAMS Club took the 2nd. Gen MES 40 off their shelves for a reason

Don't blame the problem on China, it's 100% Masterbuilt's Issue, and they need to own it!!!


----------



## fuzzyfishin (Feb 23, 2013)

I use a gfi outlet on my extension cord and that also is plugged to the gfci wall outlet.


----------



## hambone1950 (Feb 23, 2013)

old sarge said:


> So, after reading this series, who do you blame?
> 
> The Chinese who made the item, probably based upon spec's provided by a US Company?
> 
> ...




Bingo

Bingo

Bingo

In no particular order.   :grilling_smilie:


----------



## smokingrk (Feb 23, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> Personally, I believe Masterbuilt rushed this unit to market, without adequate testing.
> 
> I will not leave my own 2nd Gen Mes 40 unattended, and the only reason I keep it around is for testing my gadgets
> 
> ...


I received delivery on my replacement 2nd GEN Masterbuilt 40" body/door yesterday. Opened box, inside was a door assembly and body kit AND a MB cover as a "thank you" for waiting. Nice touch from MB, though the contents poorly packed. Unpacked door assembly and smoker body kit (2nd GEN) WITH a new controller.

Installed the door and tried it before adding parts from dead smoker box (cut cord). The results still 40-50 degree difference from reading on smoker Controller to ET-732 MAV temp with the temp probe hanging 1/2" off of smoker temp probe.

It appears as though MB has not solved the issue and is shipping out potentially dangerous low quality to maintain customers. After reading positive remarks on 1st GEN and we all understand "boxes" have quirks, we fix with some tinkering (kinda of a fun part) and move on, unfortunately this is now proved, at least to me, REALLY poor and dangerous quality.

Don't know how the rest feel about the experience, I'm done trying with Masterbuilt and will be exploring an alternative smoker.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 23, 2013)

Quality and reliability cost money (R&D, testing,components used in the manufacture of a particular item, etc). It costs the manufacturer/company and must be passed on to the consumer who must be willing to pay the price. Free replacement parts but a lack of sound quality control is both good and bad for a company, and good and frustrating for the consumer. Early on,in some other post, I had mentioned to look at warranties when shopping for an electric smoker (as we do for many items) as well as the cost for replacement parts. While a long warranty is no guarantee that a product will actually last for the stated period, it does indicate some measure of faith in the items reliability and quality on the part of the company. Apparently, a 90 day warranty is more than satisfactory for customers of MB, especially if MB ships parts out for free after the expiration date. They are either foolish, don't care about the ENTIRE customer experience, or have a hit or miss attitude towards reliability and quality.


----------



## buggerritt (Feb 26, 2013)

I just purchased my 2nd Generation MES 40 a week ago. I must say that I love the smoker, itself. But, the meat probe doesn't work. Instead of reading the temperature of the meat that it's inserted in, it reads the ambient temperature of the entire unit. I emailed Masterbuilt to let them know of the problem. First I was told that I needed the serial number and the factory ID. After I replied with that, I needed to give the model number and a copy of my receipt. After all this was done, I was told that I need to cut the power cord, and send it along with the warning plate, with my serial number on it, to them for a new smoker body to be shipped to me. I don't see why I would have to render this entire unit useless while they send out an entire body that is only supposed to fix my meat probe problem. The weirdest part of this whole thing is that immediately after I emailed them with my initial problem. I called the customer service number and the woman I spoke with told me that she was just going to go ahead and ship me out a new meat probe with directions on how to install it. WTF is up with that? Why is one person saying that I can just replace the probe and the other telling me that I have to replace the entire unit? What am I supposed to do with the old body, once I receive the new one? How long am I going to have to wait for either thing to happen?

this is the reasoning from the rep:

"Thank you for providing your model number and proof of purchase.  The meat probe for your smoker comes pre-assembled into the smoker body.  We will need to replace the body in this case.  To proceed with this, please cut off the power cord from the back of your smoker and remove the silver plate with your model and serial #'s on it.  This is to ensure the smoker is 100% out of commission."

So, the reason for cutting the cord is to ensure that I have rendered the unit worthless? Why? How is that good customer relations?


----------



## linguica (Feb 26, 2013)

Give them what they want as requested. The cord on the smoker can replaced and then you can work out the issues it will take to make it work while you wait for the new one to arrive..Two for the price of one, not such a bad deal.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 26, 2013)

buggerritt - Not to sound crass or anything but you paid for one and I am sure they want to ensure, with all the reported problems, that they are not getting ripped off and you are getting a second for free while the first one still works.  I am sure that they have been scammed in the past by folks taking advantage of their honesty.  

I would not be too upset. You will be getting a new smoker, and you can always attach another electrical cord to the existing one and put it back into service.  I don't think that Masterbuilt meant any harm to your reputation.


----------



## smokingrk (Feb 26, 2013)

Linguica said:


> Give them what they want as requested. The cord on the smoker can replaced and then you can work out the issues it will take to make it work while you wait for the new one to arrive..Two for the price of one, not such a bad deal.





old sarge said:


> buggerritt - Not to sound crass or anything but you paid for one and I am sure they want to ensure, with all the reported problems, that they are not getting ripped off and you are getting a second for free while the first one still works.  I am sure that they have been scammed in the past by folks taking advantage of their honesty.
> 
> I would not be too upset. You will be getting a new smoker, and you can always attach another electrical cord to the existing one and put it back into service.  I don't think that Masterbuilt meant any harm to your reputation.


buggerritt being down your path already with a cut cord and a long wait (~4weeks), I agree there is a level of frustration, but have some patience, and as *Linguica* and old sarge point out no disrespect to you is meant by MB,  IMO they are trying to avoid a potentially dangerous situation. As a previous post stated they should have already recalled units.  This cannot be an inexpensive problem for them short term, never mind the long term Brand name destruction that they accomplished by putting out such poor quality product.

Imagine if we are having these conversations there must be MANY more people nationally that bought these units and are having issues that are probably calling MB relentlessly. Worse some may not even know.

Hoping they recover from this and move on with better products. I enjoyed what I made in my MB smoker when it worked, food was good. 

Bottom line is do as MB requests, get what you can to work (plenty of info on this Forum) and try to make the best with what you have left over at the end.


----------



## buggerritt (Feb 27, 2013)

I guess you're right. I just think it's really wasteful and a pain. I mean, I like the idea of having 2 smokers for the price of one. But, I feel like I'm forced into taking advantage and this is the sort of thing that makes the prices of products go up. If they would just make it so that I can replace the meat probe, it saves everyone money in the long run. I mean, it's crazy to replace the entire unit just because of the meat probe not working. I have 2 other wireless meat probes, that only cost $14 each from Meijer. They are spot on with my dial thermometers, too. My other thought was I could just return this one to Cabelas and buy the older model for about $200 less than I paid for this one. If everyone is having problems with this model and the old one is better, why keep the problematic one?


----------



## chiefwej (Feb 27, 2013)

I was a bit disappointed when I first bought my MES 40 at Sam's only to see it replaced by a new model only a couple weeks later.  Now, that I see all the problems people are having with the newest generation, I'm thrilled that I was able to get one of the last of the old generation smokers.  Mine just works.  Temps always very close to my readings on the Maverick 732, and now with the AMNPS It's damn near perfect!  If you can find an older model MES 40, i would go for it.

I hope Masterbuilt can get the problems worked out so that everyone else's MES works as good as mine.  Good luck fellows.


----------



## geerock (Feb 27, 2013)

Old sarge
Keep in mind that mb only sends the cabinet without anything else...... no door, racks, tray, controller. Nothing.  So its pretty hard to make two working units.  

Masterbuilt is the one right now with a reputation problem and customers who feel ripped off.... not vice versa.


----------



## eman (Feb 27, 2013)

Get the new one they are sending you and use the old cabinet for cold smoking w/ an amazen pellet smoker.


----------



## buggerritt (Feb 28, 2013)

geerock said:


> Old sarge
> Keep in mind that mb only sends the cabinet without anything else...... no door, racks, tray, controller. Nothing. So its pretty hard to make two working units.
> 
> Masterbuilt is the one right now with a reputation problem and customers who feel ripped off.... not vice versa.


Another member mentioned that they shipped a door assembly along with the body. Plus a controller and a cover to make him happy. I can't guarantee that they will do the same with me but, how hard would it be to get a door, I wonder? I'm sure that the racks can't be that hard to come by.


chiefwej said:


> I was a bit disappointed when I first bought my MES 40 at Sam's only to see it replaced by a new model only a couple weeks later. Now, that I see all the problems people are having with the newest generation, I'm thrilled that I was able to get one of the last of the old generation smokers. Mine just works. Temps always very close to my readings on the Maverick 732, and now with the AMNPS It's damn near perfect! If you can find an older model MES 40, i would go for it.
> 
> I hope Masterbuilt can get the problems worked out so that everyone else's MES works as good as mine. Good luck fellows.


Well, I thought I was able to find the old generation one just days ago. I can't seem to find it, now. I bought mine from Cabelas 10 days ago for $449. Now, they have it on sale for $379. I've emailed them with my predicament and asked for a refund of the difference.


eman said:


> Get the new one they are sending you and use the old cabinet for cold smoking w/ an amazen pellet smoker.


Already got the AMNPS in a mailbox mod. That thing really smokes :)


----------



## geerock (Feb 28, 2013)

Theres no doubt you can make it work for a few bucks.  As for cabelas they are one of the best for customer service.


----------



## buggerritt (Feb 28, 2013)

Yeah. I got a reply saying that they don't reimburse for past purchases. So, I said "in that case I will be returning it, for a full refund. Please send me an RMA number and a shipping label. Thank you for your time." The next reply offered me a gift card for the difference. That was good enough for me. It might as well be cash. Cabelas rules. :) The only thing I'm thinking now is that the Smokin-it #3 is only $499 w/free shipping and looks like a much more solid product with a 1200 watt heating element and is all 18 gauge stainless with casters. I paid more than that, after shipping, for this one.


----------



## beernuts (Mar 1, 2013)

Well I received my replacement controller today and installed it in my MES 40.  I thought I was going to get a replacement remote also since the remote I originally had didn't work with the second controller I got.  No remote in the box.  Oh we'll.  I unpacked the new controller and the first thing I noticed was that it was sealed along all of the edges where the plastic parts meet with heavy doses of silicone sealant.  I'm not sure what its supposed to do but it looks waterproof.   I installed it and fired up the remote and smoker to see what was going to happen. It took a few minutes but I finally got the remote to work and I ran the box for a hour or so.  Unfortunately I wasn't able to check the temps since my ET-732 was monitoring the GMG DB where there were two racks of BB ribs going.  I'll try to get out tomorrow to do the temp test and let you know how it goes.


----------



## geerock (Mar 1, 2013)

Got mine today, too, along with a new door kit.  Didn't bother trying it out as I wasn't in the mood for getting pissed off if it didn't work.  Plus, like beernuts, the Mav is watching over 2 butts and 2 racks of St. Louie's on the Traeger.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 1, 2013)

You are correct. I mis-read and thought you were getting basically a new smoker.  My apologies.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 1, 2013)

buggerritt said:


> Yeah. I got a reply saying that they don't reimburse for past purchases. So, I said "in that case I will be returning it, for a full refund. Please send me an RMA number and a shipping label. Thank you for your time." The next reply offered me a gift card for the difference. That was good enough for me. It might as well be cash. Cabelas rules. :) The only thing I'm thinking now is that the Smokin-it #3 is only $499 w/free shipping and looks like a much more solid product with a 1200 watt heating element and is all 18 gauge stainless with casters. I paid more than that, after shipping, for this one.


Where are you able to find the Model 3 Smokin-it with free shipping?


----------



## geerock (Mar 1, 2013)

old sarge said:


> Where are you able to find the Model 3 Smokin-it with free shipping?


Was thinking the same thing.... shipping for even basic ground is usually over $100.


----------



## buggerritt (Mar 2, 2013)

old sarge said:


> buggerritt said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah. I got a reply saying that they don't reimburse for past purchases. So, I said "in that case I will be returning it, for a full refund. Please send me an RMA number and a shipping label. Thank you for your time." The next reply offered me a gift card for the difference. That was good enough for me. It might as well be cash. Cabelas rules. :) The only thing I'm thinking now is that the Smokin-it #3 is only $499 w/free shipping and looks like a much more solid product with a 1200 watt heating element and is all 18 gauge stainless with casters. I paid more than that, after shipping, for this one.
> ...


Right straight from the smokin-it website.


geerock said:


> old sarge said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you able to find the Model 3 Smokin-it with free shipping?
> ...


http://www.smokin-it.com/Smoker_p/smkmdl3.htm

click on add to cart and then check shipping rates. It was $0 when I checked.


----------



## smokingrk (Mar 2, 2013)

geerock said:


> Got mine today, too, along with a new door kit. Didn't bother trying it out as I wasn't in the mood for getting pissed off if it didn't work. Plus, like beernuts, the Mav is watching over 2 butts and 2 racks of St. Louie's on the Traeger.


Interested to hear if the new controllers correct the issue of temp control and over shoot to above 300F.


Beernuts said:


> Well I received my replacement controller today and installed it in my MES 40.  I thought I was going to get a replacement remote also since the remote I originally had didn't work with the second controller I got.  No remote in the box.  Oh we'll.  I unpacked the new controller and the first thing I noticed was that it was sealed along all of the edges where the plastic parts meet with heavy doses of silicone sealant.  I'm not sure what its supposed to do but it looks waterproof.   I installed it and fired up the remote and smoker to see what was going to happen. It took a few minutes but I finally got the remote to work and I ran the box for a hour or so.  Unfortunately I wasn't able to check the temps since my ET-732 was monitoring the GMG DB where there were two racks of BB ribs going.  I'll try to get out tomorrow to do the temp test and let you know how it goes.


Interesting to hear the sealer around the edges. 

This may be what is affecting the boxes that are left outside with low temps and moisture issues, assuming the old one did not have the sealer. 

I have not taken my old controller out yet, when I do I'll post. 

Thanks for pointing that out you may have provided a fix for those with the moisture issues.


----------



## geerock (Mar 2, 2013)

buggerritt said:


> Right straight from the smokin-it website.
> http://www.smokin-it.com/Smoker_p/smkmdl3.htm
> 
> 
> click on add to cart and then check shipping rates. It was $0 when I checked.


Thats because you didn't put in the state and zipcode that they ask for but you can't complete the transaction without that info.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 2, 2013)

Definitely need an address!


----------



## geerock (Mar 2, 2013)

I wish I knew that mb actually 'reworked' these controllers by doing more than simply siliconing the seams.  All controllers produce a certain amount of heat and sealing the innards, along with the position of the controller at the top front of the smoker is concerning.  Put it in the summertime sun and ..... well I guess we'll find out.


----------



## buggerritt (Mar 3, 2013)

geerock said:


> buggerritt said:
> 
> 
> > Right straight from the smokin-it website.
> ...


Now, that's funny. :D I put in the state and zipcode. It came up with $0.


----------



## geerock (Mar 3, 2013)

buggerritt said:


> Now, that's funny. :D I put in the state and zipcode. It came up with $0.


Bugger,
If you can get it thru for 0 shipping I'd be on it.  I'm just trying to say that I beleive the rest of us have to pay. I tried it a few times and came up with $140 every time.  499 complete compared to MB at 449 (with maybe some shipping) is an easy decision IMHO.  Smokin It wins.
For a few bucks and some tinkering I've been able to get a pretty accurate MB 40 that is putting out great food and for a few dollars more will probably be able to finish a second one.  But if I was going to start looking again I think one of the best values right now is the smokin it......especially if you have free shipping. :biggrin:


----------



## old sarge (Mar 3, 2013)

I think if you fill out all info, billing, ship to and bill to address, and check out, you will see the shipping address.  I went thru this same euphoric feeling last year when I ordered one.  After all the 'paperwork was filled out including the credit card info, and I checked out, the total including shipping was available. 

Maybe if you contacted Smokin-it and talked to Steve, he could answer your shipping question better that we can.   I will say that it would be great to see the shipping charges available at the time you enter the state and zip code. Such is not the case.


----------



## buggerritt (Mar 3, 2013)

Darn. But, even if the shipping is $150, I might give it a shot, cuz it's only 1/3 more than the new retail MES 40 + shipping. In the long run, you'll forget all about spending that extra $150. We'll see what happens when my replacement MES body comes. If it doesn't solve the problems, I'm taking the whole thing back to Cabelas and going for the Smokin=It #3. All the owners who post about them are raving about them.


----------



## biggronn (Mar 3, 2013)

Saw this post and WOW!  I'm not the only one waiting on a controller! Used mine twice.

What caught my eye was the comments about China.

I read an article a couple of months back about their prices on things from there. It went on to say if you start checking where things are made, you'll find some things made here in the USofA are actually cheaper and better. I've got in the habit of looking where things come from.

BUY AMERICAN AND PUT AMERICANS BACK TO WORK.


----------



## geerock (Mar 3, 2013)

Ok bugger,
Shipping to grand rapids for the #3 is $117.80.  I was going to buy it for you but didn't have your real name or address.  :biggrin:


----------



## old sarge (Mar 3, 2013)

biggronn,

Here is a link for you and others:

http://www.stillmadeinusa.com/


----------



## buggerritt (Mar 3, 2013)

geerock said:


> Ok bugger,
> Shipping to grand rapids for the #3 is $117.80.  I was going to buy it for you but didn't have your real name or address.  :biggrin:



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2

I think i might go for it after my replacement comes.


----------



## biggronn (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks Sarge. Pellet prices look good. Didn't check shipping prices.

BUY AMERICAN


----------



## tazamaraz (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow!  As I said in another part of the forum I've been looking for a new smoker.   One that is wider than the cheapy I have.  I never buy anything without months of research.  I'd about settled on the MES 30 inch. Widest unit I've seen without spending a ton.   Lots of good reviews, but almost as many bad reviews but those were all two years old or more.  Certainly, I thought, they'd fixed all that by now.  After reading here, I'm going to revise my search and take Masterbuilt out of the equation.  Maybe I'll just keep my cheapy.  It works great, lots of smoke, (fireplace rope keeps it inside the unit) doubt if the heat reading is accurate but I use a meat thermometer and the meat always comes out wonderful.  I'll just have to smoke smaller portions or cut the larger portions up into halves.


----------



## scootermagoo (Mar 5, 2013)

Boy, the Smokin-it looks like a Cook Shack, doesn't it?


----------



## old sarge (Mar 5, 2013)

As well as resembling the SmokinTex.

All good.


----------



## buggerritt (Mar 8, 2013)

I just got my new body and controller. There is no door with it. I wonder if I can order a door from Masterbuilt or if there's an aftermarket vendor.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 9, 2013)

You should be able to order a door, for a price. But is the aggravation really worth it?  Just asking.


----------



## chiefwej (Mar 10, 2013)

So MB replaced all of your smoker, except the door, no charge, and now you want them to sell you a door for the old one they replaced, so you will now have TWO smokers.  How long will they continue to give good service if customers are taking advantage of their liberal customer service policy?  Be happy that they treated you fairly and call it a day.


----------



## geerock (Mar 10, 2013)

chiefwej said:


> So MB replaced all of your smoker, except the door, no charge, and now you want them to sell you a door for the old one they replaced, so you will now have TWO smokers.  How long will they continue to give good service if customers are taking advantage of their liberal customer service policy?  Be happy that they treated you fairly and call it a day.


Lets get this straight...... most of us waited months for parts to get a working smoker after spending good money  for something that didn't work... sometimes straight out of the box.  After waiting all that time they replaced controllers that all they had done with the new one was silicone the joints.  I got my new controller and on the first smoke (after waiting 3 months) immediately shot to 320 for a setting of 225.  So 3 months later I have a box and a half of un-useable parts that I had to spend my time on dis-assembling parts from one  to install in another.  Not sure how much more of their good customer service I can take.  Because they still have my money and I have a couple piles of crap.
They want to send me back a shipping tag I'll be glad to send it all back to them because I've had enough of their brand of customer service.


----------



## squirrel (Mar 10, 2013)

geerock said:


> Lets get this straight...... most of us waited months for parts to get a working smoker after spending good money for something that didn't work... sometimes straight out of the box. After waiting all that time they replaced controllers that all they had done with the new one was silicone the joints. I got my new controller and on the first smoke (after waiting 3 months) immediately shot to 320 for a setting of 225. So 3 months later I have a box and a half of un-useable parts that I had to spend my time on dis-assembling parts from one to install in another. Not sure how much more of their good customer service I can take. Because they still have my money and I have a couple piles of crap.
> They want to send me back a shipping tag I'll be glad to send it all back to them because I've had enough of their brand of customer service.


Very well said. I have used my MES 40" maybe 15 times total over 3 years. I had to BUY my new controller and when that one didn't work either I was told they would sell me a whole new unit at a discount. Really? I'm out $425+ not to mention nearly burning my house down. No thanks Masterbuilt. I'm looking at a Cookshack.


----------



## buggerritt (Mar 11, 2013)

chiefwej said:


> So MB replaced all of your smoker, except the door, no charge, and now you want them to sell you a door for the old one they replaced, so you will now have TWO smokers. How long will they continue to give good service if customers are taking advantage of their liberal customer service policy? Be happy that they treated you fairly and call it a day.


Are you judging me? If you are, you're way out of line. I didn't want a completely new body. I had a bad meat thermometer and that's all I wanted replaced. I could have waited for the new Cabelas to open in my neighborhood area in 2weeks and just exchanged it for a new one. I thought it would do the manufacturer a solid by just getting the replacement part from them. Well, they refuse to send just that part and insist on shipping a complete new body. When the body came (with a new controller), the remote I have doesn't work with the new controller. When I set it to 275 to season it, it went up to 310 degrees. So, I am forced to not only move the hardware from one body to another but to move the controller, as well. I didn't sign up for any of this when I made my $500 purchase. Now I also have a tall hunk of unusable, non-biodegradable scrap in my garage. I find that extremely wasteful. I also don't have a serial plate on either body, so I can't even return the damn thing to Cabelas where I had a 90 day return policy. Now, I am locked into dealing with them for the remainder of my ownership of this thing. I didn't ask if I should try to get a free door. I didn't ask if there was some way to cheat them out of one, either. I asked if there was a way to purchase one. How is that "taking advantage of their liberal customer service policy"? Be happy they treated me fairly? Are you serious? I paid for a product and I should expect them to treat me fairly by providing me with a working product. I didn't design a product that doesn't have easily replaceable parts and put it on the market, they did. I happen to work for myself and deal with people every day and if I didn't treat them fairly, I would expect they wouldn't want to do business with me anymore. I will not call it a day. I will ask my reasonable questions here. The last I knew, this was a forum where the community asks and answers questions to help each other out. If you're not helping, what is the purpose of your answer? If I wanted to get berated by someone with misguided sense of morality, I could have emailed the westboro baptist church.


old sarge said:


> You should be able to order a door, for a price. But is the aggravation really worth it?  Just asking.


I'm not sure. If it's reasonable price, it might be. I'd hate to just waste and scrap this heap and add it to some landfill if it could be put to some use.


geerock said:


> chiefwej said:
> 
> 
> > So MB replaced all of your smoker, except the door, no charge, and now you want them to sell you a door for the old one they replaced, so you will now have TWO smokers. How long will they continue to give good service if customers are taking advantage of their liberal customer service policy? Be happy that they treated you fairly and call it a day.
> ...


I'm sorry you had such an ordeal. Would you happen to have a door I could buy, from those parts you mentioned?


Squirrel said:


> geerock said:
> 
> 
> > Lets get this straight...... most of us waited months for parts to get a working smoker after spending good money for something that didn't work... sometimes straight out of the box. After waiting all that time they replaced controllers that all they had done with the new one was silicone the joints. I got my new controller and on the first smoke (after waiting 3 months) immediately shot to 320 for a setting of 225. So 3 months later I have a box and a half of un-useable parts that I had to spend my time on dis-assembling parts from one to install in another. Not sure how much more of their good customer service I can take. Because they still have my money and I have a couple piles of crap.
> ...


I hear you. I was seriously considering returning everything before and buying a Smokin-It #3. They look like a much more solid piece of equipment, made in USA (instead of this China junk), and don't cost much more than I paid for this one.


----------



## chefboyartie (Mar 11, 2013)

i posted a poll about mes " fix " to find out if it worked. as i have cut the cord mailed the plate from the back and await my turn for the "fix". masterbuilt is responsible as defined"causing or allowing things to happen". diane csr was helpfull on my call. if this does not work i will return for a full refund as this was a christmas present and has not worked has design "purpose". good luck to all with there "FIX"

 CHEFBOYARTIE


----------



## smokingrk (Mar 11, 2013)

geerock said:


> Lets get this straight...... most of us waited months for parts to get a working smoker after spending good money for something that didn't work... sometimes straight out of the box. After waiting all that time they replaced controllers that all they had done with the new one was silicone the joints. I got my new controller and on the first smoke (after waiting 3 months) immediately shot to 320 for a setting of 225. So 3 months later I have a box and a half of un-useable parts that I had to spend my time on dis-assembling parts from one to install in another. Not sure how much more of their good customer service I can take. Because they still have my money and I have a couple piles of crap.
> They want to send me back a shipping tag I'll be glad to send it all back to them because I've had enough of their brand of customer service.


Must say I have to agree with geerock  - initially I was OK with trying to work the issue with MB, then 2.5 months later the unit still does not work, starts to take the fun out of it...spending more time trying to correct someone else's issues, instead of cooking up some good food, though it would be a difffernt story if this were a build it yourself kit !


----------



## beck4425 (Mar 12, 2013)

beernuts,

my guess is that the 'instructions' are printed in chinese and no one can read them!


----------



## old sarge (Mar 12, 2013)

There is always Smokin-it and SmokinTex (and Cookshack if  you have to have digital).


----------



## beernuts (Mar 12, 2013)

I think we need to all take a deep breath and make a rack ribs, or maybe a big ol' butt.  Just sayin' ya know.....


----------



## old sarge (Mar 12, 2013)

Agree!


----------



## beernuts (Mar 13, 2013)

beck4425 said:


> beernuts,
> 
> my guess is that the 'instructions' are printed in chinese and no one can read them!


More like "Engrish"


----------



## scootermagoo (Mar 13, 2013)

WOW, there is no way in HELL I would even consider buying Masterbuilt after this whole debacle. 

What's in a name?  Masterbuilt.  _*MASTERBUILT!?*_    I don't think so.  Seems a bit grandiose, doesn't it?


----------



## smoke happens (Mar 13, 2013)

buggerritt said:


> Are you judging me? If you are, you're way out of line. I didn't want a completely new body. I had a bad meat thermometer and that's all I wanted replaced. I could have waited for the new Cabelas to open in my neighborhood area in 2weeks and just exchanged it for a new one. I thought it would do the manufacturer a solid by just getting the replacement part from them. Well, they refuse to send just that part and insist on shipping a complete new body. When the body came (with a new controller), the remote I have doesn't work with the new controller. When I set it to 275 to season it, it went up to 310 degrees. So, I am forced to not only move the hardware from one body to another but to move the controller, as well. I didn't sign up for any of this when I made my $500 purchase. Now I also have a tall hunk of unusable, non-biodegradable scrap in my garage. I find that extremely wasteful. I also don't have a serial plate on either body, so I can't even return the damn thing to Cabelas where I had a 90 day return policy. Now, I am locked into dealing with them for the remainder of my ownership of this thing. I didn't ask if I should try to get a free door. I didn't ask if there was some way to cheat them out of one, either. I asked if there was a way to purchase one. How is that "taking advantage of their liberal customer service policy"? Be happy they treated me fairly? Are you serious? I paid for a product and I should expect them to treat me fairly by providing me with a working product. I didn't design a product that doesn't have easily replaceable parts and put it on the market, they did. I happen to work for myself and deal with people every day and if I didn't treat them fairly, I would expect they wouldn't want to do business with me anymore. I will not call it a day. I will ask my reasonable questions here. The last I knew, this was a forum where the community asks and answers questions to help each other out. If you're not helping, what is the purpose of your answer? If I wanted to get berated by someone with misguided sense of morality, I could have emailed the westboro baptist church.
> 
> I'm not sure. If it's reasonable price, it might be. I'd hate to just waste and scrap this heap and add it to some landfill if it could be put to some use.
> 
> ...


The Smokin-It units are a terrific alternative to the MB units IMO, however this is based on the quality of the unit and customer service and not where the unit is manufactured. I understood that the Smokin-It smokers are made in China as well. Goes back to the earlier discussion on design quality and quality control during the manufacturing process. The Smokin-It smokers are also clones of the Cook Shack and Smokin Tex smokers I believe, which I think are US made. Just don't want folks who are considering the Smokin-It to be surprised to find out they are not made in the USA.


----------



## buggerritt (Mar 13, 2013)

OK, to be fair, I swapped the controller from the old unit to the new one. Everything seems to be working now. I smoked a bunch of tandoori chicken yesterday and temps held where I wanted. The meat probe was a little off from my dedicated ones but, oh well. I didn't buy it for the probe. I guess I'll hang onto it and maybe buy the Smokin-It later.


----------



## smokingrk (Mar 13, 2013)

buggerritt said:


> OK, to be fair, I swapped the controller from the old unit to the new one. Everything seems to be working now. I smoked a bunch of tandoori chicken yesterday and temps held where I wanted. The meat probe was a little off from my dedicated ones but, oh well. I didn't buy it for the probe. I guess I'll hang onto it and maybe buy the Smokin-It later.


Happy Smoking!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Great to hear you can focus on smoking and not on tinkering with the smoker.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 13, 2013)

For the record, the Cookshack is manufactured in the USofA, is digital and the price of the unit reflects that.  The SmokinTex units are manufactured in China.


----------



## dandiele (Mar 18, 2013)

That would be a great option. of course youd be going from 229 to 499$....a bit more of a jump then id like to take. Im referring to the 229 30" masterbuilt


----------



## geerock (Mar 18, 2013)

Smokin it model 1.  $279
Model 2.           $399
Model 3.           $499

And I think they actually work!


----------



## old sarge (Mar 20, 2013)

They work quite well.


----------



## smoke happens (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## fuzzyfishin (Mar 22, 2013)

Originally Posted by *buggerritt*  




 

Are you judging me? If you are, you're way out of line. I didn't want a completely new body. I had a bad meat thermometer and that's all I wanted replaced. I could have waited for the new Cabelas to open in my neighborhood area in 2weeks and just exchanged it for a new one. I thought it would do the manufacturer a solid by just getting the replacement part from them. Well, they refuse to send just that part and insist on shipping a complete new body. When the body came (with a new controller), the remote I have doesn't work with the new controller. When I set it to 275 to season it, it went up to 310 degrees. So, I am forced to not only move the hardware from one body to another but to move the controller, as well. I didn't sign up for any of this when I made my $500 purchase. Now I also have a tall hunk of unusable, non-biodegradable scrap in my garage. I find that extremely wasteful. I also don't have a serial plate on either body, so I can't even return the damn thing to Cabelas where I had a 90 day return policy. Now, I am locked into dealing with them for the remainder of my ownership of this thing. I didn't ask if I should try to get a free door. I didn't ask if there was some way to cheat them out of one, either. I asked if there was a way to purchase one. How is that "taking advantage of their liberal customer service policy"? Be happy they treated me fairly? Are you serious? I paid for a product and I should expect them to treat me fairly by providing me with a working product. I didn't design a product that doesn't have easily replaceable parts and put it on the market, they did. I happen to work for myself and deal with people every day and if I didn't treat them fairly, I would expect they wouldn't want to do business with me anymore. I will not call it a day. I will ask my reasonable questions here

 I am in the same boat. HAVE TWO UNITS NOT USABLE. Have dealt with this since Christmas. Last I spoke to my rep at mb I was going to get a call from a tech to solve this issue. After about two weeks no call. I sent an e-mail requesting my money back. Finally am told to send the plate and cord for a full refund. They can have both units. I have all packaging to send them.

  If I were to conduct business by repairing the same problem over and over and over I would be out of business. Yes, I have two boxes for free.(maybe not free if one looks at the time and meat that has been waisted) Just can't heat them. I can rework them and make them operational at a cost and time. I will go back to my old smoker that I know produces a good product. Plus that will make the wife happy.

  Good Luck to all with their MB's. Hope MB makes some changes.


----------



## goliath (Oct 13, 2013)

i just had the same experience on friday. the fella in customer service told me about cutting the power cord etc, THEN SAYS THAT I HAD A MODEL BUILT FOR CANADA ONLY ... and gave me another canadian number. they thought i was smoking too much instead of smoking ...  LOL. sent me back to the original phone number. so i called the retailer and they also sent me back to Masterbuilt. i then had a nice pleasant female on the line and she said that the probe and instructions will be in the mail same day ... WTF is actually going on. i like the smoker alot and actually ordered a maverick digital remote double bbq probe set and will just put it down thru the vent. smoking some moose garlic sausage right now and it sucks the big blue veiner having to pop outside and check my temp every 15 minutes as i get close to my cut of temp

JUST A RANT  :)


----------



## firebert (Nov 26, 2013)

Just received my replacement MES 30 body after waiting 3 months. Took it out of the box, went to start transferring the parts, and the parts from the old don't fit in the new one. The plate that goes above the chip tray is 1/4 inch short and the holes for the brackets that hold the racks don't align with the screws in the body. I haven't even tried to move the door over. If the racks aren't right, I can't imagine the door is either.

I'm starting to think I also have 2 piles of junk now.


----------



## timberjet (Nov 26, 2013)

UDS!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





even works in a power outage. could heat you in an emergency too


----------



## goliath (Nov 26, 2013)

sad to hear

the female rep i actually got ahold of after the big swing thru all the open and closing doors sent me out a new meat probe on warranty. 10 minutes and it was installed, working and checked it against the maverick. took about a week to show up. EXCELLENT SERVICE FOR ME  after i bled thru my eyes and ear trying not to go rabid on anyone. she was awesome. should have got her name and posted it here so everyone could just ask for her. the fella was a total wash out !!!


----------



## geerock (Nov 26, 2013)

firebert said:


> Just received my replacement MES 30 body after waiting 3 months. Took it out of the box, went to start transferring the parts, and the parts from the old don't fit in the new one. The plate that goes above the chip tray is 1/4 inch short and the holes for the brackets that hold the racks don't align with the screws in the body. I haven't even tried to move the door over. If the racks aren't right, I can't imagine the door is either.
> 
> I'm starting to think I also have 2 piles of junk now.


Cut your losses while you can.  I had 4 sent to me.  The last one lasted the longest...3 weeks.  When I called on the last one to complain they told me the original sale was too long ago and they weren't going to cover under warranty.This after waiting 3 months one time for a controller and another 7 weeks for a body.  Only got my money back after threatening lawsuit.  I made one box into a cold smoker using a plywood door and another works by ripping out the wiring and using an Auber PID.  It shocks me that masterbuilt just expects customers to take their own time fixing new smokers that they paid good money for.


----------



## beernuts (Feb 7, 2013)

I am trying to find out where my replacement controller and remote are.  It was ordered about three weeks ago and I was told it would be there within two weeks.  It's not here so I made a call.  What I found out was that MB has put a hold on shipping any controllers out until they can be reworked.  Apparently they are still battling an issue that we are familiar with concerning heat output.  They will not ship anything until the controllers they have been tested and are working to specification.  I was also told that any current backorders for controllers will be shipped in the next 10 days to two weeks. 

I thought you would all like to know....


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm beginning to wonder if they are importing their controllers or parts for the controllers.  This just doesn't match up with what I know about the MB history....

Bill


----------



## smokingrk (Feb 8, 2013)

Beernuts said:


> I am trying to find out where my replacement controller and remote are.  It was ordered about three weeks ago and I was told it would be there within two weeks.  It's not here so I made a call.  What I found out was that MB has put a hold on shipping any controllers out until they can be reworked.  Apparently they are still battling an issue that we are familiar with concerning heat output.  They will not ship anything until the controllers they have been tested and are working to specification.  I was also told that any current backorders for controllers will be shipped in the next 10 days to two weeks.
> 
> I thought you would all like to know....


Appreciate it  - there are a few of us waiting for replacement controllers and we are all being told about the same story. Last I spoke with MB they told me that my replacement body kit and controller were waiting on a "Quality Inspection", then after approval they would ship. This was last week and when I asked what the estimated time to complete the inspection and ship date I received the standard answer of "don't know". I'm now going on waiting 5th week for controller , 3rd week on body kit.  All we can do is wait and hope for soon...or buy another smoker as a backup, wife was not too keen on that idea but still working it towards a pellet smoker 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







PGSmoker64 said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if they are importing their controllers or parts for the controllers.  This just doesn't match up with what I know about the MB history....
> 
> Bill


Not sure where they would be getting their parts, but the entire assembly says made in china - which does not necessarily mean they get all the parts from there. My guess would be probably Yes based on the cost of the units. Does not always mean bad quality though...maybe just a bump on the 1st round of 2nd GEN, kind of like first model year of 1960 -1970s cars.


----------



## beernuts (Feb 21, 2013)

Well here is the followup to my issue with Masterbuilt and my controller/remote replacement.  I spoke with them yesterday (2/20/13) and asked when the components would be coming.  The new date for shipping is................. 10 days to two weeks.  The same as two weeks ago.  This time the reason is that the instructions for replacement were to arrive with the replaced controllers (that are still in testing.....) didn't come and they are waiting for those so they items can ship together.  I have the feeling that there are more problems with the controllers than MB cares to admit and the damage control PR spin is in place.  I just want to know whats actually the problem.  If it's the cheap Chinese controllers than say so.  This waiting for a month plus for a simple item is getting old.  Very old.......

I'm glad I have a GMG DB pellet smoker to fall back on.


----------



## scootermagoo (Feb 21, 2013)

So sad.  It's sad how manufacturers have been using more and more Chinese supplied components to save a buck on their bottom line.  It looks good on paper at the time, though.  Quality control measure simply do not exist in China and, generally speaking, produce nothing but garbage.  But what is the *real* cost?  Well, it just cost Masterbuilt a sale because there is no way in hell that I will ever buy a unit from them........ever.  Sounds like customer service in in a tail spin telling customers outright lies covering up the botched dealings of the manufacturing engineers.  Sad, but more and more common everywhere.  Product pricing continue to rise, quality keeps going down along with degraded customer service.  So typical.  All driven by greed.  Making a buck drives every decision.....screw the customer.

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 21, 2013)

All of the MB electric smokers are made completely in China..

I have had plenty of conversations with them..the home office is in Columbus Ga.

I asked if I could stop by and pick up a scratch and dent unit on the way to Fl from Ga a couple years ago..

They told me that they dont stock any of them..they are shipped to the big box warehouses from China and they only have returned units..

They said I could stop by and buy one of them if I wanted to.

When the one I have is no longer repairable I will prolly buy a Cook Shack unit..or build ply wood or block smokehouse..

Since buying the WSM I only use it for bacon and sausage..

The WSM is a superior unit..

  Craig


----------



## chiefwej (Feb 21, 2013)

It's ridiculous to say everything made in China is junk. That's where your iPhone, your computer and flat screen TV were all made.  Quality is less a function of the country of origin than the quality control standards of the company.  I haven't heard many horror stories about the quality of Apple products that are all made in China. 

MB products are made to be low cost and that means compromises are made.  If they held to the quality control standards of Apple products, there would be a finance plan for an MES.   Hopefully they will get their QC issues resolved soon and things will go back to normal.


----------



## scootermagoo (Feb 21, 2013)

It's not a ridiculous statement and I don't own an iPhone.  Stop kidding yourself about the garbage that is coming out of China.  They ruthlessly rip off design patents, steal designs, and the cheapen the product with inferior components and then sell them.


----------



## beernuts (Feb 22, 2013)

They build to the design they are given.  Bad design=bad product.  If the manufacturer has his act together they have an on site rep to verify the components and build quality.  My company deals everyday with China and if we send bad designs they build bad product.  That's how it works.


----------



## jirodriguez (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes... bad design does equal bad product... but if you have paid any attention to the news over the last 2-5 years you also know that they have a huge issue with quality controll from small chinese sub-vendors that supply the parts to the large assembly vendors.

Anybody remember the stories about the baby formula that was being bulked out with non-edible crap that ended up killing a bunch of kids.... or the lead paint scare two Christmases ago on a ton of different toys, the pork buns that they used sawdust and cardboard in the filling to bulk it out, ect, ect.

All the large companies do supply good designs (for the most part), but then they just leave it up the the big assemblers to sub out the pieces and parts, and that is where a lot of the break down occurs. The same thing can happen in the U.S., but usually doesn't because we have much stricter rules and regs, regarding quality.


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 22, 2013)

Growing up in a frugal family, we had our RCA color tv for 15 years, our Ford pickup for 13 years, our Philco fridge for about 20 years, and I still have a working landline phone that was made in the 1930's. All these were made in America, and all those things (except maybe the phone) came with good warranties. Many of those things (if not junked for new models) would probably still be working today. The things I buy today (almost all made in China) break immediately after the warranty expires, if they even come with a warranty.

Do you think your iphone will still be working 20 years from now?


----------



## old sarge (Feb 22, 2013)

So, after reading this series, who do you blame?

 The Chinese who made the item, probably based upon spec's provided by a US Company?

The US Company who contracted to have the item manufactured at the lowest possible cost, guaranteed to last 90 days?

Or the US customer who clamors for inexpensive and cheap goods and rails at high prices for goods made in the USA, and in spite of problems, continues to purchase an item with a lousy track record??  

Not listed in any particular order.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 22, 2013)

Albe22rta said:


> This just doesn't match up with what I know about the MB history...


[h1]404 Not Found[/h1]


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 23, 2013)

05.jpg



__ DanMcG
__ Feb 23, 2013





   That's what the link is.


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 23, 2013)

Personally, I believe Masterbuilt rushed this unit to market, without adequate testing.

I will not leave my own 2nd Gen Mes 40 unattended, and the only reason I keep it around is for testing my gadgets

Is Masterbuilt going to wait until a customer's house burns down, before they recall this unit?

At what point is a manufacturer responsible to notify it's customers of a faulty product?

At what point does the Government step in and force a recall?

Or, is Masterbuilt just waiting for the 90 Day Warranty to end, and refuse to fix the problem?

SAMS Club took the 2nd. Gen MES 40 off their shelves for a reason

Don't blame the problem on China, it's 100% Masterbuilt's Issue, and they need to own it!!!


----------



## fuzzyfishin (Feb 23, 2013)

I use a gfi outlet on my extension cord and that also is plugged to the gfci wall outlet.


----------



## hambone1950 (Feb 23, 2013)

old sarge said:


> So, after reading this series, who do you blame?
> 
> The Chinese who made the item, probably based upon spec's provided by a US Company?
> 
> ...




Bingo

Bingo

Bingo

In no particular order.   :grilling_smilie:


----------



## smokingrk (Feb 23, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> Personally, I believe Masterbuilt rushed this unit to market, without adequate testing.
> 
> I will not leave my own 2nd Gen Mes 40 unattended, and the only reason I keep it around is for testing my gadgets
> 
> ...


I received delivery on my replacement 2nd GEN Masterbuilt 40" body/door yesterday. Opened box, inside was a door assembly and body kit AND a MB cover as a "thank you" for waiting. Nice touch from MB, though the contents poorly packed. Unpacked door assembly and smoker body kit (2nd GEN) WITH a new controller.

Installed the door and tried it before adding parts from dead smoker box (cut cord). The results still 40-50 degree difference from reading on smoker Controller to ET-732 MAV temp with the temp probe hanging 1/2" off of smoker temp probe.

It appears as though MB has not solved the issue and is shipping out potentially dangerous low quality to maintain customers. After reading positive remarks on 1st GEN and we all understand "boxes" have quirks, we fix with some tinkering (kinda of a fun part) and move on, unfortunately this is now proved, at least to me, REALLY poor and dangerous quality.

Don't know how the rest feel about the experience, I'm done trying with Masterbuilt and will be exploring an alternative smoker.


----------



## old sarge (Feb 23, 2013)

Quality and reliability cost money (R&D, testing,components used in the manufacture of a particular item, etc). It costs the manufacturer/company and must be passed on to the consumer who must be willing to pay the price. Free replacement parts but a lack of sound quality control is both good and bad for a company, and good and frustrating for the consumer. Early on,in some other post, I had mentioned to look at warranties when shopping for an electric smoker (as we do for many items) as well as the cost for replacement parts. While a long warranty is no guarantee that a product will actually last for the stated period, it does indicate some measure of faith in the items reliability and quality on the part of the company. Apparently, a 90 day warranty is more than satisfactory for customers of MB, especially if MB ships parts out for free after the expiration date. They are either foolish, don't care about the ENTIRE customer experience, or have a hit or miss attitude towards reliability and quality.


----------



## buggerritt (Feb 26, 2013)

I just purchased my 2nd Generation MES 40 a week ago. I must say that I love the smoker, itself. But, the meat probe doesn't work. Instead of reading the temperature of the meat that it's inserted in, it reads the ambient temperature of the entire unit. I emailed Masterbuilt to let them know of the problem. First I was told that I needed the serial number and the factory ID. After I replied with that, I needed to give the model number and a copy of my receipt. After all this was done, I was told that I need to cut the power cord, and send it along with the warning plate, with my serial number on it, to them for a new smoker body to be shipped to me. I don't see why I would have to render this entire unit useless while they send out an entire body that is only supposed to fix my meat probe problem. The weirdest part of this whole thing is that immediately after I emailed them with my initial problem. I called the customer service number and the woman I spoke with told me that she was just going to go ahead and ship me out a new meat probe with directions on how to install it. WTF is up with that? Why is one person saying that I can just replace the probe and the other telling me that I have to replace the entire unit? What am I supposed to do with the old body, once I receive the new one? How long am I going to have to wait for either thing to happen?

this is the reasoning from the rep:

"Thank you for providing your model number and proof of purchase.  The meat probe for your smoker comes pre-assembled into the smoker body.  We will need to replace the body in this case.  To proceed with this, please cut off the power cord from the back of your smoker and remove the silver plate with your model and serial #'s on it.  This is to ensure the smoker is 100% out of commission."

So, the reason for cutting the cord is to ensure that I have rendered the unit worthless? Why? How is that good customer relations?


----------

